# New FAQ "Vets Near Channel Port". Info please.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The question of finding a vet near a Channel port keeps cropping up, and seems like a good candidate for a new FAQ. :?

We don't take our hooligan abroad, so can't do one myself.

Any volunteers, or perhaps a jointly-written article, with the benefit of several member's experience to cover all the ports. :? 

Please use this thread to communicate if we do have volunteers.

Thanks in advance. 

Dave
_(Wearing Mod hat, but don't want to sound formal on this one!   )_


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi not volunteering but here's two I have used:

The Vet is in Boulevard du General de Gaulle, close to the Calais Plage aire, small but friendly, english spoken, €37 for the cat passport rigmarole. Pleasantly surprised i thought being close it would be a lot dearer.

Leave the Aire, up to the roundabout, turn right carry on to the next one, straight over and its on your right just after the service road joins from the right. I reversed up the service road to park, plenty of room for vehicles to get past me. About a mile or less from the Aire if you fancy walking.

Clinique Veterinaire Le Goeland
1148 Boulevard du general de Gaulle
62100 Calais
Tel: 0321 347739
GPS: 50.9599 1.8307

And one at Ardres
Large free car park directly outside, easily got our RV on. (I imagine you could stay the night) Very friendly and through vets, english spoken. €34.80 for the cat, nearer €50 for a dog I believe. 

If coming from Calais drive into Ardes, at the traffic lights go straight over, carpark is on your right after 100 yds. park up, walk through the hedge and vets is in front of you. 

Clinique Vets du Camp du Drap d'Or 
47r Commdt Queval 
62610 
Ardres 
Telephone: 0033 321 354003 
GPS: 50.8550 1.9780


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Olley - but does this count as "_not volunteering_"! 8O 8O

Excellent advice which can be collated into a comprehensive FAQ. 

How much detail would we have got if you *had *volunteered? 8O :lol: :lol:

Great start. Thanks.

Shall copy the contents to a secure forum in the Mods' section so it will not be lost.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave wouldn't this be better on a google map? same as campsites/LPG. You just want a list of Vets in Europe.

Olley


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

olley said:


> Hi Dave wouldn't this be better on a google map? same as campsites/LPG. You just want a list of Vets in Europe.
> Olley


Hadn't thought of that Olley.

Brilliant idea.  

You sure you won't volunteer? :?

Certain? :? :?

Absolutely positive?? :? :? :?

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave I can easily do a google map, but then it would be mine, or isn't that a problem?

Olley

PS. When you create a map in google you become the "Owner" you can make others "Collaborators" but you will always "Own" the map.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

olley said:


> Hi Dave I can easily do a google map, but then it would be mine, or isn't that a problem?
> 
> Olley
> 
> PS. When you create a map in google you become the "Owner" you can make others "Collaborators" but you will always "Own" the map.


Hi again Olley

The Google map is no problem.  We would need a downloadable paper copy anyway for people who don't have mobile internet access.

*I was trying to persuade you to volunteer as co-ordinator of this FAQ.* :wink:  

You've done your bit already - all you would have to do is collate and perhaps slightly edit any contributions we get (_or have on here already_), and submit the completed article to me (or another Mod) for uploading.

Thanks again for starting us off.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave not volunteering, but here are some from a quick search of posts.

We use the vet at Le Portel (use the Aire) cant do with Calais 
Dr Mathieu Demoury 
62 Boulevard du General de Gaulle Le Portel tel03 21 33 35 33 we just walk in anytime at Xmas it was €35

Docteur Christiane Petry 
Veterinaire 
1148 Bd du General De Gaulle 
62100 Calais 
Tel 03 21 34 77 39

hi monty there is a vet at st omar recommended by a mmm reader in october, he is Dr Dandrifosse at clinique veterinaire du haut point,5 rue de belfort,62500 St Omar.(phone0321882889) he speaks excellent english

Centre Veterinaire Curie, Boulevard Curie, Calais, Tel:0321-821511

Docteur Jean Paulus 
62910 Eperlecques 
Tel 03 21 88 46 00 email [email protected]

Bernard Alcouffe 
139 Boulevard Curie 
62100, 
Calais 
Tel: 03 21 82 15 11

We have used a vet South of Troyes on the N71 (well just off actually but you can see the vets and pass it if coming from the North) 
We often stay at Mesnil St Pere about 20 mins away by the Lac d'Orient where there is an aires and municipal campsite. 
The address is 
Clinique Veterinaire 
1,ZA Les Barbes 
10260 Saint Parres Les Vaudes 
Tel 03 25 40 94 94 
Fax 03 25 40 71 32 
Dr. Collot/Dr Andre 
You follow signs for industrial zone (you will see sign coming from north but not south if I remember correctly but you turn by a big water tower Left from S or R from N) go to end turn Right , go a little along this road and its Right again into the industial bit and the vet was last building on left with ample parking past the vet unless they have now built on the land. This backs onto the N71.

We used a very nice easy to find vet two weeks ago at Etaples.The practice is on the D940 on the R.H.S.a few yards north of the village centre towards Boulogne. Parking right opposite or at the port.Friday is market day and very genuine too. Fish stalls along the estuary great as well.Two Aires de Services at Le Touquet five minutes away-one at Base Nautique other at Centre Hippique provided there isnt a horse show on. 
Jean-Noel Brulin. 
18 Boulevard Bigot Descelers 
Etaples. 03 21 94 67 01.

Olley


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks again Olley.

Please keep on "*not volunteering*" at regular interval when you have a minute.

Will copy these to secure storage as well, and shall credit you with the FAQ when we (_you_  ) have gathered enough to make a decent article.

I know . . . you stood still and all the other buggers took a pace backwards!! 8O  

Dave


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

olley said:


> Clinique Veterinaire Le Goeland
> 1148 Boulevard du general de Gaulle
> 62100 Calais
> Tel: 0321 347739
> GPS: 50.9599 1.8307


is this the right place olley? marked with an 'A'


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats the place,Dr Christine Petry,always use the place,very satisfied.Last used in April cost 30 euros for treatment including advantix.

tony


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi r6 thats the one as Tony says.  

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave still not volunteering but go here: http://www.ledogstop.com/pages/travel_scheme_vets.html#brittany

15 or so for your list. :lol:

Olley


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I reckon that you are barking up the wrong tree as with the 24 hour rule you are better placed finding a vet a days drive away from Calais or any other port, unless of course you wish to cut your holiday short by one day and stay in Calais or similar place
It's also cheaper away from the ports.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
We use the vet at Honfluer situated on the mouth of the river Seine.

The vet speaks perfect English and can comply with all the pets passport stuff.

There is motor home parking across the bridge shown on the photo.
There are electric hook ups, water, facilitys for emptying toilets and grey water. I think it is 7 euros a night from a car park machine.

Honfluer is a wonderful place to stay with a medieval town and lots of things of interest to keep you amused.

It is about a 4 hour drive to the tunnel and Calais.










_(Mod Note. Reduced image size so it will fit page width.

Co-ords for the Vet's house not too clear now, sorry.
They are Lat = 49.418328. Lon = 0.238208)_


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Ray.

That Honfleur one is ideal for Le Havre, and not too far from Cherbourg or St Malo either.

It's coming together nicely.   

Dave


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Vets near Calais*

Hi all,

Clinique Veterinaire
18, Boulevard Bigot Descelers, 62630 Etaples Sur Mer
Dr L. Goube and Dr S Richard Goube
Tel/Fax 03 21 94 67 01

We have used this vet in Etaples Sur Mer twice now with no problems in the past. They have been happy to take us at fairly short notice.

We can overnight at a choice of two aires in Le Touquet Paris Plage about 10 minutes from the vets with easy parking right opposite their place and on the last occasion, straight on to a pedestrian crossing adjacent.

In our cat's case, they are happy to use pill rather than an injection for the tapeworm treatment.

Price around 30 -40 Euros.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Vets in France*

For those using the Roscoff to Plymouth ferry.

11 Place de L'Eveche
29250
St Pol de Leon

(this vet is near the tourist office and parking nearby (at present on what seems like waste ground)

We used the Aires about 10-15 min walk away.

Clinic times

Mon to Fri 08.30 to 12.00 and 13.30 to 19.00

Sat 08.30 to 12.00 and 13.30 to 18.00

Telephone: +33 29 82 91 424


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the new entries.  

Keep them coming please.

I may still be able to persuade someone ( :wink: ) to lend a hand collating them. :roll: 

They would look good on a Map don't you think? 8) 8) :lol: 

Dave


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I took my dog to the vet in Ardres in March of this year. The actual cost is dependant on a)weight of the dog and b) if you supply the frontline yourself - reduces the price by around 12 euros. It is a very pleasant vetinary practice and only 15 minutes away from the Hotel Bal campsite recommended in the CC Carefree Wintersun brochure.

Ian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> I reckon that you are barking up the wrong tree as with the 24 hour rule you are better placed finding a vet a days drive away from Calais or any other port, unless of course you wish to cut your holiday short by one day and stay in Calais or similar place
> It's also cheaper away from the ports.


Hi I would agree with that :wink: we use Vet Dr Patrick Pattyn , if phoning ask for him.........as the receptionist doesn't speak english, he is happy for you just to say 'Patrick'

1. Rue De Neufchatel
Forges-les-Eaux
76440

tel. +33235905555

I know other MHF members have used him too, including Zulurita and Sonesta, there is a good aire not too far away too. Parking is also quite easy in the town.

Last year he charged me just over 50 euro BUT that was for TWO dogs. Approx two hours from Calais so a good place to go for the 24/48 hour rule. Just to add Forges is a lovely little place too.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We, like others, use the vet in Ardres. Ease of use, is mostly the reason, because we can park right outside and have an early appointment without worrying about getting there :roll: 

I wouldn't say we were regulars but she commented on Gypsy's weight gain the last time we were there :wink:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh, and one thing to remember about the vet in Ardres is that if you park in the market place immediately outside the practice then avoid Thursday mornings as it is market day and you are likely to get a rude awakening  

There is another smaller market place in town though.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just been having a nose around "google maps" and the Vet in Bd Du General De Gaulle, Clinique Veterinaire Le Goeland has its own photo in street view. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...oid=ROKjHqO0jKfAVe7JuVB51g&cbp=12,318.62,,0,5

Olley


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

Just found this Vets link. Well its a start.

http://caravanning4u.co.uk/vetseurope.html

Vicwo


----------

